

Notion Ink Adam CES2011 Probably best hacker tablet? - myoldryn
http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-hands-on-at-ces-2011-05123431/

======
david927
This is the tablet I was hoping the iPad would be. I'm extremely excited about
it and can't wait to get my hands on one.

